# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How can I make a confidence interval graph in Excel?

## dastorri

How can I make a confidence interval graph in Excel?

----------


## Tushar Mehta

One way to represent c.i.s is to use type: stock chart, sub type: the
one that plots high-low-close.

--
Regards,

Tushar Mehta
www.tushar-mehta.com
Excel, PowerPoint, and VBA add-ins, tutorials
Custom MS Office productivity solutions

In article <88705578-BD0D-423D-8C1D-1A334DD5F0D6@microsoft.com>,
dastorri@discussions.microsoft.com says...
> How can I make a confidence interval graph in Excel?
>

----------


## John Mansfield

Dastorri,

Jon's site also has an example:

http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Charts/RunChtLines.html

----
Regards,
John Mansfield
http://www.pdbook.com

"dastorri" wrote:

> How can I make a confidence interval graph in Excel?

----------

